# My new Anonimo Millemetri



## crusz (Nov 22, 2007)

Picked up my Anonimo Millemetri, and you still can't get the stupid smile off my face..
My idea was to only wear it on special occasions, since this is by far my best watch. Well I wore it out of the AD 36hrs ago and I don't think it's ever going to come off my wrist;-).
As per Steven's instructions I included some pics:-d.

My thanks to Nick Hacko and family for their advice and help.

Crusz


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice, looks great. Wear it in great health...|>|>
Steven


----------



## Ano (Nov 23, 2007)

Congratulations it looks great, sits well on your wrist and should never be taken off, at least for the first week or 2 or 3 or 4, great photos thanks Ano


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Very nice! b-) It sounds like you're really enjoying your new Anonimo and it looks great on your wrist. :-! Wear it well and thanks for sharing the wrist shots.


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Congrats and wear it in the best of health. Stan


----------



## rob_502 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice, don't take it off! Watches are meant to be worn and not be put in a box


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

congrats they are good work horses i have mine on as my daily watch

btw check out the braclets nice weight ...:-!

mine is a keeper


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

You should wear it until you can't stop wearing it, which will take a while. Enjoy the moment!


----------



## crusz (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you all .. Seanuk, the bracelet looks great.


----------



## jadamo (Aug 7, 2006)

it's a beauty my friend--wear in good health
john


----------



## GregVDS (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi,

congratulations!

I'm surely not an expert, but I compared the pictures of your millemetri with those of the official website. There are some variations between both. Are these due to different batch of productions, or all the millemetri throughout the years are identical?

Here I see the 1 and 2 of the 12 hours are more spaced on yours than on the anonimo website. The hands are silver on yours, and black on the anonimo website.

Please, someone can confirm to me this is normal?

To be absolutely sincere, I fear a fake or replica here. I hope you did not pay full price for this or hope I'm wrong and this is absolutely a genuine one.

All the very best,

Greg


----------



## crusz (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Greg,

Well after that little scare:-(....

I bought it from an authorised and reputed Anonimo dealer (only a few here in Australia). Brand new in the box with papers. I'm also seeing Igor from 'Anonimo Australia', so will get their opinion just to alay any fears. I'm confident I have the genuine article.

Cheers,

Crusz


----------



## AAH (Oct 17, 2007)

Its right.. I have seen one at the AD that looks the same.. Good looking watch!! Congrats..



crusz said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> Well after that little scare:-(....
> 
> ...


----------



## GregVDS (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok,

So good to hear all is ok then. I fear for you, but as it comes from an AD, all is well.

I was scared by the numerals, for it's one of the big flaw the current replica shows. I thnik there is also a replica of the cronoscopio I. The others are I think still not copied by the far-east industry.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

GregVDS said:


> Hi,
> 
> congratulations!
> 
> ...


hi there was a thread posted by mark b which explained the difference in the mili models
the second hand on some models have a ball on the counter balance side , or as the watch above is straight.
the other difference is the numerals the lume is either fully painted in, or outlined with a thin border. 
the number on the back is also a giveaway as the fakes are the same no.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

So are you saying that if the numbers have a thin border around the numbers, like the Professionale watches are fake? i remember someone did a review on their millemetri, and it was an older model with the borders around the numbers. i just can't find that review on here.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is one. i have an older moldel like this one. so will this be fake? just making sure...


----------



## GregVDS (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Seanuk,

Is the bracelet from Anonimo or is it from a third part?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## GregVDS (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello,

Just for information, here are some pictures of replicas I just downloaded from a website selling replicas. I just cropped them to obliterate the website adress that was blueprinted on a corner, so I'm not suspected to make advertising. I don't support any fake business. These pictures are here only so everybody see what replicas are todays and are not scammed on a website or ebay or else.

Here are the pics:









































































Very similar, isn't it?

I would look for the ETA blason stamp on the 7750 movement for the cronoscopio. For the Millemetri, I would look at the serial number, but I think also the global finish of the watch would be a good giveway (The genuine backs are better usinated than this!).

Don't be tempted by these, whatever the reps seller say, these are not waterresistant, nor waterproof. Chinese movements are unreliable, and moreover, as every mechanical movement, if you have the luck to have it still working after some years, nobody will ever accept to work on these.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

GregVDS said:


> Hi Seanuk,
> 
> Is the bracelet from Anonimo or is it from a third part?
> 
> ...


yup its anonimo as the logo is incorporated in to the links

there is a newer version with a different clasp.

it was bought from my ad in the uk.
good luck finding one i heard they were in short supply when i got mine.


----------



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

No the outline numerals on the millemetri is not fake models. I think from serial no. around 1000 to around 1300 has this dial. I think lume was very bad and Anonimo actually replaced my dial without expenses. Now dial numbers are normal again. 

Some of the early millemetris also had a small dot at the end of the secounds hand and the lume dot was closer to the center than now. 

Please see the attached review I made for the old review competiotion here on watchuseek.com and please also check the old thread on fake anonimos (from summer 2007). Hmm could not upload a pdf file???? but please send me a mail and I will be happy to mail the review to anyone. Or try and google review millemetri and it will show up.

All the hands on the Anonimo watch are made of barylium. This is a golden looking metal, but on some photo's it can appear to be black but it is not.

Best
Mark Borella


----------

